# If you want to send...



## NavyNuke (Mar 24, 2005)

I was on the USS Nimitz CVN 68 (Aircraft carrier out of san diego) for 4 years and i'm now out and back home in texas going to college. My old ship just left last week for another deployment to the Persian Gulf. They'll be gone for 7+ months out there and trust me ....its not very fun.If anyone is interested in sending care packages I can give you the address to some really hard working sailors that would love the attention. Just pm me if your interested.


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Welcome Navynuke from an old diesel boat squid during 68-72. Let me be one to tell you how I appreciate your service and so glad to have you back home. *Anchors aweigh* my friend. *THANKS and may God bless you and yours.*


----------

